# J&L Aquatics a non-profit?!?!



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

So I went to J&L aquatics today to pick up a test kit and I noticed google maps has them listed as a non-profit organization. I was wondering if anyone knows if this is actually true? I asked two guys in the store but neither of them knew. It might explain why they have such great prices on some stuff lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I highly doubt that lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I was there this afternoon as well..  I don't think they are.. Otherwise, they would advertise on their website


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Likely an error when registering their listing with Google. It's a simple fix with admin access, someone should suggest they change the error as it is just that, an error that needs to be fixed.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It may be the owners feel it is that way sometimes


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> It may be the owners feel it is that way sometimes


Great thought davefrombc. I know several of the owners of our LFS's, it's not a very lucrative business at the moment :-( Several of them are simply in the business because they love our "hobby/passion" as much as we do  I trust that most followers of B.C Aquaria will make it a priority to deal with these "little guys"  rather than the bigger "chain stores".


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, probably just a mistake. I'm quite certain they make money hand over fist. They do tremendous volume and I'm guessing here but I would imagine a very large portion of their business is online and reselling to LFS. To be able to sell at their prices and also to provide free shipping is awesome and gives you an idea of what they are doing to thrive.


----------

